# Baby Carrots okay for dogs?



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm eating baby carrots and I wanted to give Jack one. Are they okay for dogs?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Yep! Not much nutritional value, but nothing negative. My dogs love them as snacks. I know some people freeze them to get the best of both worlds for low-cal treats.


----------



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

My dog didn't like them raw. I had to boil them a bit to get them nice and soft then they loved them!


----------



## minnesnowta (Sep 30, 2012)

Cooper loved baby carrots while he was teething. Celery too. Not so much anymore though.


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

I do it all the time. My dog loves them.

Makes his poo a bit orange, though..


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I have YET to find a fruit or vegetable Kylie isn't nuts over. Apparently she's particularly fond of mandarin oranges and cantaloupe. 

http://www.dogheirs.com/dogheirs/posts/141-toxic-foods-for-dogs-fruits-vegetables-and-nuts This might be helpful.


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

He didn't end up eating it. I'll try boiled next time.


----------



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

It freaked me out when his poop was orange I was like omg need to go to the vet then as I was walking home I realized I fed him carrots previously.


----------



## Canaqua (Sep 27, 2011)

Sure! My dogs eat carrots. As a matter of fact every "barn dog" (dogs that hang around horse barns, which include mine) I've ever known eats carrots, no problems. They also eat horse poop and hoof trimmings, no problems there either .


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Yep, my dogs like them. Always see the all the chomped up bits in their poo lol.


----------



## Big Black Dog Mom (Oct 31, 2011)

As others have said, carrots are fine and can be a healthy treat.

Some dogs love carrots so much they will still them from unknown sources. lol. One day I was hiking with my dog and he ate some grass and then drank a bunch of water and then threw up. What amazed me is it seemed like there were 5 or 6 baby carrots in there. I hadn't fed him any. Hadn't had any in the house. Hadn't been hanging around any barns. I have no clue where he got them and he never would tell me.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Yep, they are fine. Alannah always gets excited when I give her one, but then she chews it into pieces and leaves it on the floor. Brat


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh yes perfectly okay! My dog Pirate would choose a carrot over a hotdog, we tried this once, he carried the hotdog around in the tips of his teeth and just kept looking up at me like "What am I supossed to do with this" lol. Pulled out a carrot and the hotdog was left on the floor completely whole. lol. 

My aunts vet also recommended carrots and green beans for her overweight dogs as a snack instead of the regular dog snacks.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

@CptJack - Pls look up dogs and citrus fruit. I seem to remember reading something about that?
http://voices.yahoo.com/what-foods-harm-dog-497040.html

(On the other hand, I used to give my 60 lb dog a tablespoon or two of mocha coffee... and a few pieces of macademia nuts ... both toxic)


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I had a JRT that adored oranges. He would tree the highest fruit on the tree, catch and kill it and eat the innards. Same for apples which are also not on the suggested list of dog treats. I doubt dogs ever crack the seeds of apples open and eat them but never offered a core to him nevertheless.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Gypsy loves them.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I give my dog a few different kinds of raw veggies as treats if he's behaving while I cook dinner (typically little bits of broccoli, carrots, or green beans). He doesn't love them, but he takes them and comes back for more. lol


----------



## rescuepet (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah there is no harm in it unless Jack likes it. Most of the dogs like it.


----------

